# show me your chain saw packs



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

interested in seeing what u all are using to pack in your chain saws. I try and use a bob trailer as much as possible but would like a good hike in solution. I have seen the builders pack but would like to see other options.


----------



## mblock (Jan 22, 2007)

Not mine but a guy in our trail crew....works great if your land manager will allow motorized access for trail work which isn't a problem for us....


----------



## chrissa (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd like to bump this request. I tried a Dakine builders pack on Monday, and I thought it was uncomfortable loaded up with a smaller saw, spare parts, tools, and supplies. The lack of a frame was really noticeable. I guess I've been spoiled with the Arc'Teryx packs I use for all my hauling when I go building. I just can't get a saw into them. Something that can accommodate a larger saw with a full wrap handle would be ideal.

Chris.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't have any pictures, but I wear a weedeater shoulder strap underneath a camelbak. I have a carabiner that I use to clip the saw handle to the weedeater strap. It's comfortable enough for several miles of hiking and allows quick and easy access to the saw. I do recommend having a bar sheath though.


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

True North makes a dedicated chain saw pack for wildland firefighters that goes for about $200. It is dedicated entirely for carrying a chainsaw and accessories, so it would be a single-use pack. I have never used it but I am thinking about purchasing one.

http://www.truenorthgear.com/product_detail.php?path=0_1&p_id=225


----------



## roguehoe (Nov 27, 2007)

mtbikerTi has a great setup...I have used that lots of times. Also, I found a pretty large top load backpak at an Army surplus store--one of my Stihl 180s has a 14 inch bar and it just drops down into the pack. The pack has some side pockets for fuel, etc.

If I am using my bob trailer: I found that a Coleman 48qt plastic cooler fits well into the trailer--I just removed the cooler lid, cut a small vertical slot into one end of the cooler, and then just drop the saw into the cooler. A couple of bungi cords secures everything and there is still plenty of room in the cooler for fuel bottles, etc. I also use that setup with a weedeater at times.


----------



## twest820 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not about to put my Stihl in in Black Diamond or Gregory packs and it's not a good fit for the beater Mountainsmith I use for trailwork. I've considered some of the dedicated chainsaw packs but, already having a bike and a Bob (Bob came up with a pro deal for COTA trail stewards when we inquired :thumbsup dropping a bunch of cash on a good saw pack loses out to loading up the bike and the Bob pretty much everytime. In the cases where it doesn't I generally just hike with a hand saw. Not as quick as the bike but walking with 3 to 8.5 pounds of crosscut saw is easily more enjoyable than humping miles of granny ring and push a bike climbing with bike + Bob + chain stuff = 70+ pounds of gear. I also prefer handsaws in flatter stuff if there's not a lot of cutting; the cuts are more work but the effort and time saved compared to lugging the chainsaw out there more than makes up the difference---shorter blades like the Silky Sugois or the ever popular Katana Boy are easily carried with a bike pack, though with the right arrangements it can be feasible to ride with crosscuts up to 4 feet if the trail's not too tight.


----------



## redriderbb (Aug 30, 2005)

*Builders light*

I use a camelback "maximum gear" tactical pack from a few years ago and put a stihl 192 c-e on the outside in a "jacket" compartment. They don't make the pack anymore, but it has detachable upper straps that i run through the handle on the saw. I put a 16" bar on the saw and put it blade down so it seems to keep from grabbing branches. The whole setup is very light and easily all day packable. I can even ride a mtb comfortably with it. I usually end up using it on the moto for getting to issues quickly. it will cut anything as long as you keep it sharp and you know what you are doing, i cut out a 40" d hickory back east about 2 years ago with the set up. Also I use MSR fuel cans with carabeaners to hang on the exterior of the pack. Those are key to having space for food and water for a full day out.


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*Xtracycle the way to go*

I use an Xtracycle to carry mine and anything else I might need. Cargo bikes rock.


----------



## bpressnall (Aug 25, 2006)

I hike in with the saw over the shoulder with some padding. Do all the cutting on the way in. Then take the bar off the saw and cram everything ( Husky 359- 24", 3-4 quarts water, food, files, wedge etc) into an old pack and hike out with mcleod and rake. My shoulders kill me sometimes, but it beats setting the saw down to rake and then going back to retrieve it.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

bweide said:


> True North makes a dedicated chain saw pack for wildland firefighters that goes for about $200. It is dedicated entirely for carrying a chainsaw and accessories, so it would be a single-use pack. I have never used it but I am thinking about purchasing one.
> 
> Chainsaw Pack | Packs | Fire Fighting Equipment | True North Gear


True North also offers the Go! Pack, which attaches to the Chainsaw Pack (or any of their other harness systems) to convert to daypack use. That was one of the reasons I went with the True North over the McKenzie. If you have the Go! Pack the Chainsaw pack is no longer single-use, which is nice.

Go! Pack | Packs | Fire Fighting Equipment | True North Gear

I have a True North and it works great. The quality is good, and the harness system is confortable and (most importantly) it keeps the saw close to your back. The saw retention setup works well, is fast, and doesn't require fussing. It comes with three bottle pockets, an axe scabbard, and a fire shelter pouch that can be used to hold your wedges, files, bar wrench, ect. The only downside I can think of is the price, but for the long distances I do sometimes the investment was worth it.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I have an old Kelty external pack frame that I simply strap my saw (Sthil 360, 20' bar) to. I usually carry my chaps and helmet as well as a little Fanny pack that has whatever personal gear I need. Works very well.


----------



## J. Johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

Likewise, I figured out how strap a 15" Stihl to an external frame. Day pack can be slung over that, and I make someone else carry the fuel.
P.S. Use that plastic guard from the carrying case to cover the blade & chain, so they don't snag on anything.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The only downside to a frame pack with chainsaw is riding your bike the 10 - 15 miles to where you need to use it.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

My old Camelback Cloud Walker, fits either the little echo, or Stihl 250 with a pair of chaps, bottles of lube and fuel, wedge, wrenches and files.

Helmet strap over the bar and we're headed down the trail.

Reasonably comfortable for a few miles on the bike or pretty much all day hiking and sawing


----------



## beechnut (Feb 3, 2007)

Thread recycle...

Has anyone discovered anything new in chainsaw packs?

I see the MacKenzie, and the True North Packs. These both seem setup for big saws.

I see the Dakine Trail Builder (albeit out of stock everywhere). This one seems suited for smaller top handle saws.

Is there anything else new on the market?


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Haven't seen any other packs, but I know a Husqvarna 455 fits in the Dakine. I ride with the 240, but a friend rides with the 455. Its a pretty major saw, I wouldn't want to ride with that amount of weight on my back, but he's a bigger guy than me.

I'm pleased with the Dakine pack, sucks that its out of stock.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Best bet for a saw is an external frame pack. I have two older frame packs from Cabelas and they have a fold down platform off the lower back. It sticks out backwards perpendicular to the pack, like a seat a small child can sit on.

This is a general pic that should give you an idea. When I got my packs, one for me and my wife, they were quite cheap, maybe $75 each. Used them for everything including hauling my kids around while snowshoeing while they stood on the platform buckled to the back of the pack. Both lacks are still going strong after many miles and years of use. Didn't get any pack with the frame when originally purchased.

BGFTRST: Backpack Buyer's Guide : Cabela's

I strap an empty square cat litter bucket onto the platform. The saw dumps right in, handle down, with the bar lashed flat against the back of the pack. Oil, gas, and tools are wedged in the bucket around the body of the saw in the bucket.

Other large tools are lashed to the sides of the pack with bungies. Shovels, pulaskis, cutter mattock. My fire rake's head goes in the bucket and I use the handle as a walking staff to help in tough spots like stream crossings.

I have the Dakine builders pack which is an awesome pack for all kinds of trail work and hiking in general, but not for carrying a saw. The saw is set too far off the back of the pack and the weight is too far off center.

Saw work is getting rarer for me these days. Removing blow downs are when the saw is needed most and I'll usually take the saw for a walk alone on those days. Otherwise, between a good folding saw and Pulaski I can make due without the motor almost always. Carrying a saw, plus other trail tools is too much of a hassle to pack in most of the time. Carrying the least amount of tools that can do the most work is key. I've got it down to a Rogue h70 and a fire rake, one for each hand. A pair of nippers and Leatherman on my belt, a folding saw in a back pocket, and a flask of water in the other back pocket. Lighter, bar, hanky in the front shirt pockets. Maybe also a Pulaski in a hand along with the fire rake. Bigger work days get a shovel and a maybe a bucket with the Dakine.

Oops. Got a bit off topic.

Trails are too steep here to ride a bike in with tools. For me at least.


----------



## peteuga (Dec 10, 2004)

*Beach Cruiser*

The most effective way to carry a chain saw in on a beach cruiser. I have a beach cruiser that had a topek child seat on the back that I bought used for like $25 on craigslist. I only use the frame, with a 2x4 mounted on top and a chainsaw blade sleeve on top of that. All is held together with two radiator clamps. The 2x4 is not required but I used it to screw two U shaped things into that will hold most shovels, rough hoes, etc. So I can carry a 20" Hascavarna Rancher 455 plus 2 hand tools. Works much better than any trailer and you can ride about 3x faster than walking. I have yet to loose the chain saw or have it move, and I am very ruff with it.


----------



## ryanxj (Sep 9, 2011)

At the bucking cert class i took in Tahoe this spring, all of the forest Service guys used these. The good ones have pads for your shoulder and storage for a wedge, scrench, and small misc tools...

Google True North bar cover


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just use a large day pack. drop everything into it and ride. I live in a very treed area. the saw clears trees year round.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

We're happy after a full build season and a half with the Dakine for our big and small saw. Key is adjusting straps for the saw and the mule carrying it in.

We've gone full load a couple times: Pulaski, Rogue Hoe, Lopers, and saw plus hand carrying a rock bar and mcloed. That was heavy and an odd/uncomfortable grunt. But when we got the worksite we didn't want for anything and made it worth it.


----------



## Nechako (Apr 11, 2008)

This is what I use.










NICE Load Sling Pack | Mystery Ranch Backpacks
Long Pocket | Mystery Ranch Backpacks

On a normal load I carry my saw, chaps, helmet, file, saw tool, fuel, axe, wedges, nails/spikes, hammer and first-aid kit. I'm probably forgetting something but this list covers the basics.

I've also got a bag that fits on the frame for non-trail building use.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Nechako said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you ride with that? How far, how much climbing?


----------



## Nechako (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't tried riding with it on. I've hiked many kms with it on my back though.

The pack does manage weight well and I've carried over 70lbs in it before.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

A new style packboard. I like it. I lost my old one a while back


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I use the second version of the Dakine Builders Pack. (normally I don't carry the chainsaw hard hat, but we were doing a base camp way back and hiking up for the second day.)









I've done some long rides with it loaded, but it is on and off a lot when we are clearing windfall.

(The original version of the pack has smaller fuel bottle pockets.)


----------



## Deadman (Aug 12, 2006)

Trail duty..


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

My Echo 330 14" bar just fits in my Camelback Mule. I'd like to design a back pack especially for my saw with pouch for extra fuel and bar oil canisters.

Stealthy like it doesn't look like I have a chain saw on my back.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

my dakine pack


----------



## jonas_24112 (May 16, 2016)

This is an old frame pack from my Boy Scout days (25+ years ago). One bungee holds the saw in place. Gas, oil, tools, drinks, snacks etc. go in the pack. Works well for me with no modifications needed.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

The stroller was found at curbside garbage pickup.
The pack has enough pockets to carry extra fuel & bar oil= MSR bottles.
And all the extra stuff I may need to get 'er done.


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

jonas_24112 said:


> View attachment 1082748
> 
> 
> Works well for me with no modifications needed.


you could add a bar cover


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I really like the Dakine builders pack. Quick to take the saw out and put it back in, just a couple of Fastex buckles. Jonas' frame pack would not work for riding our trails, that bar would catch on trees and send you flying.

Hiking with a saw is one thing, being able to comfortably ride with one is a quite another.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I strap the chainsaw to my pack. Also included with the pack, loppers and a small pruning saw. In the pack I also keep spare fuel and wedge. I've ridden with it as much as 20 miles, 2500' of climbing to access downed trees on the trails here in Hawaii. By the way, that's my Turner Flux in the background of the pic.


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone been using the EVOC builder pack? Any better or worse than the Dakine?


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

Nechako said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bag did you get that goes with frame for backpacking?


----------

